
Southwest kicks Muslim person off a plane for saying “God willing” in Arabic - obi1kenobi
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/muslim-passenger-southwest-airlines-khairuldeen-makhzoom-arabic-phone-uncle-baghdad-cair-statement-a7347311.html
======
obi1kenobi
Quote from the article:

An agent escorted him outside and asked him why he was speaking in Arabic
considering "today’s political climate". "You need to be very honest with us
with what you said about the martyrs. Tell us everything you know about the
martyrs," the agent said to him.

The political science graduate explained he had only said “God willing”, and
the questioning soon ended - but not before dogs were brought in to sniff his
luggage, he was searched and his wallet was taken away.

